# Speaking of Shops - Take a Look at Chiefwoodworker's Shop - I love it



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Chiefwoodworker is a fellow Lumberjock and I have looked his shop over many times since I began to plan my own. I love his shop and he builds beautiful furniture as well. His shop is only 30' x 30' but looks much bigger. He has a drawing of his layout and also about 187 pictures of what he does in his shop. He's very impressive and a nice guy as well.

Here is his shop layout.

Here is his shop tour which also shows you a lot of the nice furniture that he builds.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice shop, I wish I had his space. Mine is about 1/4th that size.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Love his shop and his Sketchup tutorials!


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

He has a beautiful shop and his furniture is outstanding. He has made a lot of nice pieces.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. Yes, I think his shop is real nice but he basically has just a complete setup of power tools but hasn't really gone overboard.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice shop outstanding pieces of furniture!!! Was wondering what Dust collection system he uses?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had the pleasure of meeting Joe once at CT Valley School of Woodworking event. Nice guy!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, he's a real nice guy. You tell that buy just reading his blog.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Clesn, organized and beautiful work. I hate him.


----------

